# Veterans/Remembrance Day Shoot



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I was off for Veterans Day on Friday and I went to the range. I took my Glock 17, Glock 23 (G23) with a Lone Wolf 357Sig barrel, Kimber Custom Compact, Para 14, and Springfield 1911A1. I went to Top Gun an indoor range and I shot at 10 yards. Why did I shoot at 10 yards? I had never fired the Glock 23 with a KKM 357Sig barrel and I am still function testing the Para 14, Springfield 1911A1, and Glock 17. The first order of the day states that I had no malfunctions of any kind with any of these pistols.

The reason I included my Kimber Custom Compact was a shooting friend wanted to shoot it again. This little pistol will shoot with match grade 1911s. My friend did not show up; I did not shoot this pistol as I have never had a malfunction with this Kimber and my plate was full.










I installed a Lone Wolf 3.5# trigger in my Glock 17 (G17) and I wanted to function test and accustom myself to this trigger. The trigger requires your attention. Why? It is easy to accidentally double tap until you become used to the trigger. Did this trigger improve my shooting with the G17? YOU BETCHA!










This was my first outing with the G23 and Lone Wolf 357 Sig barrel. The unit is accurate but this is not a round for the feeble. I shoot 357 Sig in my Glock 27 with a conversion barrel and I noticed very little difference between firing the round in these two pistols. There is less flame with the G23 and Lone Wolf 357 Sig barrel but the recoil is the same. I can honestly say I prefer shooting 44 Specials and 41 Magnums to the Sig 357. The answer is I notice the recoil and flame less. In the end, the 357 Sig is a hoot to shoot!










I can report that I can now shoot my Para 14 (put together) well. The only thing left to do is use a screwdriver and adjust the sights. This weapon makes a fine range/home protection pistol. If I wanted to use it for target shooting I would have a Bar-Sto barrel and match barrel bushing fitted and I would be good to go.










The last weapon I fired was my Springfield 1911A1 (put together). This pistol came with a government replacement slide and WWII sights. I purchased a Springfield Arms slide on E-Bay, fitted the slide to the frame, and wonder of wonders the thing shoots like a house on fire. I am not the greatest shot in the world but my Springfield 1911A1 (put together) makes me look good. In regard to my putting the Para 14 and Springfield 1911A1 together, even a blind squirrel occasionally finds a nut.










In conclusion, I thoroughly enjoyed my time at the range.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good show Richard. You had to have a good day with all that fire power on hand. I never have fired one of them .357 Sigs. I'll bet that is a hoot from what I read about them. You surprized me a little as you didn't have a revolver in the mix. Got to have a little verity. Just kidding. You did have a full plate of fun. Good luck.


----------

